# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  ΚΡΙΣΗ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ- ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ

## STARAKI_ed

το έχω ξαναπάθει. ξέρω τι είναι. ξέρω ότι δεν κινδυνεύω από αυτό. έχω την εμπειρία για να πω οκ, δεν τρέχει τίποτα. χαλάρωσε. όμως έχω πάψει να είμαι λειτουργική. δεν μπορώ να βγω από το σπίτι μου χωρίς να πάθω κρίση πανικού ακόμα κι αν περπατήσω μόνο δέκα μέτρα. με πιάνει ακαριαία απίστευτη ζαλάδα και νομίζω ότι θα λιποθυμήσω. έχω ταχυκαρδίες και νιώθω ότι το περιβάλλον γύρω μου είναι ξένο, σαν να υπάρχει ανάμεσα σε μένα και σ'αυτό μια αόρατη, διαχωριστική γραμμή. 
όλο αυτό με έπιασε ξαφνικά τον φετινό Νοέμβρη. στην αρχή το πάθαινα πού και πού και ήμουν λειτουργικότατη. από τον γενάρη όμως και μετά τα πράγματα πήραν την κάτω βόλτα και έφτασα στην κατάσταση που είμαι τώρα. δεν μπορώ να πάω στη σχολή, στο φροντιστήριο, για καφέ, για ποτό, σινεμά, θέατρο, να κάνω απλά μια βόλτα, να πάω για ψώνια, να είμαι ένας νορμάλ άνθρωπος...όλα αυτά τα κάνω μόνο έχοντας τη συνοδεία κάποιου που γνωρίζει το πρόβλημά μου, και σε αυτή τη φάση είναι μόνο το αγόρι μου και η μητέρα μου. να φανταστείτε εξαιτίας όλου αυτού έχω χάσει πολλά μαθήματα στο φροντιστήριο αγγλικών και είχα μάθημα και χθες και επειδή δεν άντεχα να μην ξαναπάω ζήτησα από τη μάνα μου να με συνοδεύσει! και δεν μένουμε πλέον καν στο ίδιο σπίτι! και είμαι 19 χρονών γαϊδάρα.! ντρέπομαι πάρα πολύ αλλά δεν μπορούσα να πάω μόνη μου, θα έκανα είκοσι βήματα και θα γυρνούσα πίσω τρελαμένη από τον πανικό. σήμερα έχω σχολή και δεν θα πάω γιατί πάλι θα με πιάσει. εδώ το πρωί μέχρι τον φούρνο πάω που είναι απέναντι από το σπίτι μου για να πάρω κουλούρι και μπισκοτάκια και παθαίνω ταράκουλο. 
θέλω να κάνω τόσα πράγματα στη ζωή μου, ονειρεύομαι σπουδές εδώ και στο εξωτερικό, ονειρεύομαι ταξίδια στην αγγλία και την ιρλανδία, ονειρεύομαι παρέες, γέλια και ποτά, αγάπες, αγκαλιές και φίλους, ταινίες, θέατρα, βόλτες στη θάλασσα, στην παραλία, στα λιμάνια, στα πάρκα, στα εστιατόρια και τις ταβέρνες..
και με πιάνει μεγαλύτερος πανικός όταν σκέφτομαι ότι όλα αυτά ΘΕΛΩ να τα κάνω πραγματικότητα αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να πάω ξαφνικά ούτε μέχρι το περίπτερο. και μου θέλω και Λονδίνο! και δεν ξέρω γω τι άλλο! εδώ δεν μπορώ να πάω μέχρι τη σχολή που είναι πέντε λεπτά από το καινούριο μου σπίτι και θα πάω στην αγγλία για μεταπτυχιακό; τι θα πάθω εκεί; θα μαι τέζα όλη μέρα και θα μου βαράνε ενέσεις για να χώσουν σε κανένα αεροπλάνο και να γυρίσω πακέτο στη μανούλα μου; 
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΟΥΡΛΙΑΞΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ. ΟΜΟΡΦΑ. ΚΑΙ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ Ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ, Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΜΟΥ Ο ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ.

----------


## STAVRI_ed

Staraki και εγώ το πάθαινα παλιότερα αυτό (έβλεπα το δρόμο να τρέχει μόνος του ενώ εγώ ήμουν ακίνητη, ζαλάδες πονοκέφαλοι ταχυκαρδίες και όλα αυτά τα ωραία πράγματα που όταν οι καταστείς της ζωής μου δυσκόλευαν τόσο αυτό επιδίνονταν) βεβαία εγώ είμαι πολύ πεισματάρα δεν το άφηνα να με κυριέψει όσο αισθανόμουν έτσι τόσο έλεγα ότι δεν πρόκειται να μείνω μέσα.
Για καλή μου τύχη έχω μια φίλη που τα είχε περάσει πριν από μένα και όταν μετα από πολύ καιρό της ανέφερα τι μου συμβαίνει, με συμβούλεψε σωστά. 
Η μόνη λύση που έχεις είναι να μιλήσεις με έναν ψυχολόγο που θα σου δώσει άμεση λύση στο πρόβλημα. Στη δική μου περίπτωση χρειάστηκε να πάρω σεροτονίνη που με βοήθησε να ηρεμήσω και να βάλω τα πράγματα στις σωστές τους βάσεις μέσα στο κεφάλι μου να τα δω όλα στο πραγματικό τους μέγεθος και όχι διογκωμένα, τώρα είναι όλα μια χαρούλα 
Και φυσικά μην τα κρατάς μέσα σου να μοιράζεσαι το πρόβλημα όποιο και να είναι σημαντικό ή ασήμαντο

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Για κάποιον καιρό είχα συναναστροφές με μία κοπέλα που είχε διεγνωσμένη κρίση πανικού και λάμβανε αγωγή.Σταδιακά τα συμπτώματα υποχώρησαν και βαθμιαία σταμάτησε την αγωγή κι επανήλθε.Αν μειώνεται τόσο πολύ η λειτουργικότητα σου σαν άτομο,τότε ίσως θα έπρεπε να συμβουλευτείς κάποιον ειδικό για να σε βοηθήσει.Με τον κατάλληλο τρόπο υπάρχει λύση.:):)

Σημείωση:4-5 % του γενικού πληθυσμού έχει κρίση πανικού.

----------


## STARAKI_ed

έχει περάσει περίπου ένας μήνας, αλλά είχα πάει σε έναν ψυχίατρο να μιλήσω. δεν δέσαμε καθόλου μεταξύ μας και έφυγα από εκεί μέσα με περισσότερο πανικό απ' ό,τι όταν είχα μπει και πολύ απογοητευμένη. δεν ξαναπήγα σε κανέναν πιστεύοντας ότι μπόρα είναι και περνάει αλλά μόνο αυτό δεν κάνει. τώρα ψάχνω για κάποιον άλλο που να μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει γιατί πραγματικά δεν την παλεύω άλλο. θα μου στρίψει. χθες έκλαιγα τη μισή μέρα. είμαι πολύ χάλια. και το χειρότερο είναι ότι νιώθω πως απογοητεύω τους γονείς μου αφού παρατάω τη σχολή, δεν είμαι από τα παιδιά που τρέχουν απί δω και από κει όλη μέρα αναζητώντας καινούρια πράγματα. κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου και παθαίνω πανικούς και αυτό με τρελαίνει, δεν αντέχω να μου συμβαίνει. γιατί να έχουν μια κόρη σαν εμένα; που μέσα σε όλα τους επιβαρύνει και οικονομικά για να τρέχει στον ψυχολόγο; είμαι μια σκέτη απογοήτευση και το ξέρω ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να είναι περήφανος για μένα.

----------


## STAVRI_ed

Αν είχες κάποια ίωση δεν θα πήγαινες σε γιατρό; θα έλεγες ότι επειδή ο πρώτος γιατρός δεν έκανε καλή διάγνωση δεν θα ξαναπάω σε κανέναν άλλο; 
Δώσε μια ευκαιρία στον εαυτό σου, για να πάρεις βοήθεια πρέπει να τη ζητήσεις

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by STARAKI_
> έχει περάσει περίπου ένας μήνας, αλλά είχα πάει σε έναν ψυχίατρο να μιλήσω. δεν δέσαμε καθόλου μεταξύ μας και έφυγα από εκεί μέσα με περισσότερο πανικό απ' ό,τι όταν είχα μπει και πολύ απογοητευμένη. δεν ξαναπήγα σε κανέναν πιστεύοντας ότι μπόρα είναι και περνάει αλλά μόνο αυτό δεν κάνει. τώρα ψάχνω για κάποιον άλλο που να μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει γιατί πραγματικά δεν την παλεύω άλλο. θα μου στρίψει. χθες έκλαιγα τη μισή μέρα. είμαι πολύ χάλια. και το χειρότερο είναι ότι νιώθω πως απογοητεύω τους γονείς μου αφού παρατάω τη σχολή, δεν είμαι από τα παιδιά που τρέχουν απί δω και από κει όλη μέρα αναζητώντας καινούρια πράγματα. κλείνομαι στον εαυτό μου και παθαίνω πανικούς και αυτό με τρελαίνει, δεν αντέχω να μου συμβαίνει. γιατί να έχουν μια κόρη σαν εμένα; που μέσα σε όλα τους επιβαρύνει και οικονομικά για να τρέχει στον ψυχολόγο; είμαι μια σκέτη απογοήτευση και το ξέρω ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να είναι περήφανος για μένα.


Η μανία για τον απόλυτο έλεγχο οδηγεί στην απόλυτη έλλειψη ελέγχου.Δείχνεις τελειομανής και αυτομαστιγώνεσαι.Δώσε λίγο χρόνο και μια δικαιολογία στον εαυτό σου και μετά θα νιώθεις εσύ περήφανη για σένα.

Πάντα πίστευα ότι πρέπει να είμαστε αυτόφωτοι και όχι ετεροφωτοι.Τη λάμψη μας την παίρνουμε από το «μέσα» μας και όχι απ' το να κοκκορεύονται ή να είναι υπερήφανοι γι'εμάς...


Φιλικά.:)

----------


## lessing_ed

ΣΤΑΡΑΚΙ δεν φταις εσυ για αυτο που σου συμβαινει οποτε μη σκεφτεσαι αυτα για τους γονεις σου αλλοιμονο!!!!
Ενας ψυχιατρος η ψυχολογος θα σε θοηθησει απλα δεν κολλησες με αυτον που πηγες.Δεν σημαινει οτι θα το αφησεις ετσι.Πολλοι ανθρωποι με κρισεις πανικου εχουν παει σε ειδικο κ ειναι τωρα απολυτα καλα.Μην σε παιρνει απο κατω.Πηγαινε σε εναν ειδικο με τον οποιο θα επικοινωνεις κ θα δεις οτι θα αλλαξει η κατασταση σιγουρα.Μην πτοεισαι.

----------


## mitsokolo

παθουσα και εγω, υποφερω 2 χρονια απο κρισεις πανικου

----------


## mitsokolo

σταρακι οτι θελησεις μιλαμε... το παλευω 2 χρονια

----------


## lessing_ed

ΣΤΑΡΑΚΙ σου εστειλα u2u.
MITSOKOLO εσυ πως το αντιμετωπιζεις;

----------


## mitsokolo

επερνα φαρμακα 1 χρονο, τα εκοψα μονη μου, με βοηθησε ψυχολογικα η επεμβαση, εχανα βαρος εκανα πραγματα, αλλα ξανα παλι τα ιδια (σχεδον δηλαδη) δεν το ελεγχεις , σε ελεγχει αυτο, και ολοκληρη τη ζωη, θελει πολυ μαχη..................................

----------


## STARAKI_ed

ναι lessing μου το είδα και σου απάντησα :-) ευχαριστώ πολύ.! 
Mitsokolo, και για μένα δεν είναι κάτι καινούριο, πάντα είχα έντονο άγχος και στην εφηβεία μου με έπιασε αυτή η καταραμένη η κρίση πανικού, πήγα σε παιδοψυχίατρο, πήρα και φάρμακα για 3 μήνες και μετά πάπαλα δεν ξαναεμφανίστηκε, μόνο μέχρι πριν 3-4 μήνες που να τη πάλι η κρισούλα έρχεται κατά πάνω μου. χθες ήμουν καλύτερα, μπήκα στο λεωφορείο ενώ είχε κόσμο τίγκα, άκουγα τη μουσική μου, δεν έπαθα τίποτα...πήγα στο πατρικό μου, έκατσα, μετά πήρα το αμάξι της μάνας μου, μόνη μου και του έριξα μια βόλτα μέχρι την παραλία να μην ξεχνάμε και την οδήγηση :-) γενικά ήταν μια καλούτσικη μέρα χωρίς τρελή ένταση. 
αυτό που μου τη σπάει πιο πολύ σ'αυτή την ηλίθια κατάσταση, είναι ότι καταλαβαίνω, το νιώθω, το αισθάνομαι ότι όλο αυτό είναι τόσο εγκεφαλικό που με τρελαίνει. ο εγκέφαλός μου ξαφνικά αποφασίζει να με κάνει να αισθάνομαι σαν να με κυνηγάει κανένα λιοντάρι και πρέπει να το βάλω στα πόδια, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το μόνο που κάνω είναι να περπατάω στο δρόμο ήσυχα κι ωραία. πανικός για το τίποτα. αίσθηση κινδύνου χωρίς λόγο. ότι και να σκεφτώ την ώρα που με πιάνει πανικός θα μου φανεί αγχωτικό. άμα την ώρα που έχω κυριευτεί από τον πανικό πέσει το μάτι μου σε ένα καφάσι με ντομάτες ας πούμε, οι ντομάτες είναι ικανές να μου προκαλέσουν άγχος. δηλαδή έλεος. 
έχεις δίκιο mitsokolo ότι κατά ένα μέρος δεν μπορούμε να το ελέγξουμε, άμα σε πιάσει, σε έπιασε. δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι γι' αυτό. δεν μπορούμε να αποφύγουμε ότι θα μας πιάσει. μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι όμως αφού μας πιάσει και το κατάλαβα κυρίως χθες. ήμουν στη στάση περιμένοντας το λεωφορείο και άρχισα πάλι να νιώθω περίεργα. να ζαλίζομαι, να νιώθω ασταθής, να τρελαίνεται η καρδιά στο στήθος μου...ξεροκατάπια και κοίταξα τον ουρανό (ηλίθια κίνηση, ζαλίστηκα ακόμα περισσότερο) και σκέφτηκα ότι πρέπει να μπω σε αυτό το λεωφορείο για να με πάει στο παλιό μου σπίτι, στους γονείς μου και ότι εκεί θα είμαι καλά και ασφαλής. αυτή η σκέψη με έκανε να περιμένω στο λεωφορείο με άλλο μάτι. έθεσα δηλαδή έναν μικρό στόχο. "μπες στο λεωφορείο, κάτσε σε μια ακρούλα, και κοίτα από το παράθυρο και σε λίγο θα είσαι στην αγκαλιά των δικών σου". και έπιασε, όπως είπα πριν μπήκα στο λεωφορείο κανονικότατα και καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια της διαδρομής δεν έπαθα τίποτα. 
άντε να δούμε σήμερα τι θα απογίνουμε...
νομίζω πως όλα αυτά μου συμβαίνουν γιατί νιώθω ότι κάτι μου λείπει. και μου λείπει η αίσθηση της δημιουργικότητας, του στόχου, ότι κάνω κάτι που με γεμίζει, που κάνει τις μέρες μου να αξίζουν...αν όλη μέρα κάθομαι και πίνω καφέδες πότε με τον έναν και πότε με τον άλλον, τρώω τα νύχια μου, είμαι στο ίντερνετ, κοιμάμαι, πατάω στη σχολή μόνο αν μου λείψει το κυλικείο και σκέφτομαι συνέχεια να μην ξεπεράσω τις 1300 θερμίδες, μάλλον δεν κάνω και τίποτα που να αξίζει, και όταν πέσω για ύπνο το βράδυ να κλείσω τα μάτια μου και να χαμογελάσω...

----------


## mitsokolo

καλημερα σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.. εμενα η πρωτη κριση πανικου μου ηρθε σε πρωινο ξυπνημα.
σηκωνωμε ομορφα ωραια.. παο στο μπανιο και με το που βγαινω... με πιανει κρυος υδρωτας, ταχυκαρδια, μουδιαζει το κεφαλι μου και στη συνεχεια ολο μου το σωμα, ποναει η καρδια μου και δεν μπορω να φωναξω. μονο να σκευτω μπορουσα : ''ΚΑΡΔΙΑ-ΕΓΓΕΦΑΛΙΚΟ-ΠΕΘΕΝΩ'' ριχνω 2 χαστουκια στον εαυτο μου τουλαχιστον να φτασω στο κρεββατι. φτανω ξαπλωνω και πνιγομαι δεν μπορω να αναπνευσω, πεθενα το ενιωθα. το τελος λεω ηρθε... παει... 

κλεινω τα ματια και περιμενω να ερθει οτι ειναι να ερθει.
με περνει ο υπνος ξυπναω ολα αυτα σε 10 λεπτα. περνω τη μαμα μου , λεω παω στο νοσοκομειο, το και το επαθα.
μου λεει μην πας. να πας στον ψυχιατρο. μη στα πολυλογω.. κριση πανικου, η πιο μεγαλη και η πρωτη μου. εκατσα 1 μηνα στο κρεββατι σηκωνομουνα μονο για τουαλετα. νομιζα οτι μολις σηκωθω απ το κρεββατι θα πεσω, η θα τρελλαθω, η θα πεθανω στη μεση του δρομου. 
ξεκινησα τα φαρμακα, αντικαταθλιπτικα ηρεμιστικα.. ειχα τρελλη υπνηλια, απαθεια για τα παντα, κρισεις παθενα και 6-7 τη μερα, μουδιασματα πονους ασφιξια, ζαλαδες ιλιγγους . γυρισα 200 γιατρους. υγιεστατη.
την ημερα της επεμβασης μου, πεταξα ολα τα χαπια και ειπα οτι θα ξαναγεννηθω, εφοσον επροκειτο να αλλαξω, να αλλαξω ριζικα.

ετσι και εκανα, εχω 1 χρονο και 1 μηνα χωρις χαπια. μειον 58 κιλα. εμαθα τι ειναι η κριση πανικου, και οποτε ερχετε την παλευω οσο μπορω (υπαρχουν ασκησεις ψαχτο) 

οποιος το εχει ζησει μονο θα καταλαβει το ποσο πισω σε παει στην ζωη σου.

ξερεις τι ειναι η κριση πανικου? ειναι ενας ΜΑΛΑΚΑΣ που ερχετε πισωπλατα και σε χτυπαει με ροπαλο εκει που περπατας μια υσηχη βολτα.
και απο εκεινη τη στιγμη και περα ... κοιτας παντα πισω σου.

θελει μαχη και πεισμα.

----------


## STARAKI_ed

συμφωνώ απόλυτα...πάντα ζω με το φόβο μήπως το ξαναπάθω. σήμερα βγήκα κανονικά έξω, δεν έπαθα κρίση αλλά το σκεφτόμουν. το απόγευμα περισσότερο σαν να έλεγα δεν μπορεί να την βγάλω τόσο καθαρή, όπου να ναι θα ρθει σαν να περίμενα να συμβεί...αλλά στο παρά τσακ δεν έγινε τίποτα γιατί γύρισα σπίτι "εγκαίρως". έχω βρει κάποιους μηχανισμούς που με βοηθάνε κάπως να την παλεύω...μπράβο σου που τα κατάφερες mitsokolo, πέρασες πολύ πιο δύσκολη φάση από μένα...είμαστε δυνατοί. και το ξέρουμε. και γι'αυτό το παθαίνουμε..

----------


## mitsokolo

μπραβο κοριτσακι μου αυτο να κανεις να βρισκεις μικρα κολπακια να το παλευεις, σιγα σιγα θελει υπομονη. ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα καταφερεις θελει λιγο κοντρολαρισμα ο τροπος σκεψης μας , μερικες ασκησουλες αναπνοης που θα βρεις σε βιβλια και ιντερνετ και ολα θα πανε καλα θα το δεις!

----------


## lessing_ed

> _Originally posted by STARAKI_
> συμφωνώ απόλυτα...πάντα ζω με το φόβο μήπως το ξαναπάθω. σήμερα βγήκα κανονικά έξω, δεν έπαθα κρίση αλλά το σκεφτόμουν. το απόγευμα περισσότερο σαν να έλεγα δεν μπορεί να την βγάλω τόσο καθαρή, όπου να ναι θα ρθει σαν να περίμενα να συμβεί...αλλά στο παρά τσακ δεν έγινε τίποτα γιατί γύρισα σπίτι "εγκαίρως". έχω βρει κάποιους μηχανισμούς που με βοηθάνε κάπως να την παλεύω...μπράβο σου που τα κατάφερες mitsokolo, πέρασες πολύ πιο δύσκολη φάση από μένα...είμαστε δυνατοί. και το ξέρουμε. και γι'αυτό το παθαίνουμε..


:thumbup:Μπραβο!:thumbup:

----------


## STARAKI_ed

τελικά πήγα σε γιατρό να μιλήσω και είμαι πολύ καλύτερα μόνο με μία φορά! βρήκα αυτόν που μου ταιριάζει ευτυχώς~!!! και επιτέλους!! το θέμα είναι ότι μου έδωσε να πάρω zoloft τα οποία μάλλον θα συνεχίζω σίγουρα για κανα εξάμηνο για να εξαλείψουμε λέει εντελώς τους πανικούς. σήμερα μου είπε να πάρω μισό και μετά από τρεις μέρες θα αρχίσεω να παίρνω ολόκληρο. εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω ειναι ότι παίρνω το χάπι μετά το πρωινό μου και από εκείνη την ώρα και μετά μου κόπηκε η όρεξη εντελώς. πήγα να φάω το μεσημέρι και ένιωθα φουσκωμένη με δυο μπουκιές, έφαγα με το ζόρι. και τώρα -πριν λίγο που πήγα να φάω το βραδινό μου πάλι με το ζόρι εντελώς, τώρα αυτή τη στιγμή όταν σκέφτομαι φαγητό ανακατεύομαι. δεν το έχω ξανανιώσει αυτό. νιώθω ότι δεν θέλω να ξαναφάω στη ζωή μου!!!!!! τέτοια αηδία! τι έπαθα? τόσο πολύ με επηρέσασε? το έχει πάθει καμιά/κανένας;/

----------


## mitsokolo

καλη αρχη κοριτσακι μου, μου κανει εντυπωση που σου εδωσε αμεσως zoloft και μαλιστα ολοκληρο!!!!!! τι να πω? 
εγω οταν επαιρνα στην αρχη ladose μου ειχε κοψει τελειως την ορεξη μαλιστα ειχα χασει και βαρος.. συμβαινει πολλες φορες με αντικαταθλιπτικα.
να πανε ολα καλα και δυνατα ετσι? δεν το βαζουμε τωρα κατω τα καλλητερα ερχονται :) :)

----------


## STARAKI_ed

όταν είχα πάθει στο λύκειο πάλι πανικούς πάλι ζολόφτ μου έδωσε η τότε παιδοψυχίατρος! και τώρα που το θυμάμαι είχα χάσει κιλά τότε χωρίς να το καταλάβω και χωρίς να κάνω δίαιτα, τότε δεν με ένοιαζαν τα κιλά μου. μάλλον πάλι θα μου την κόψει μαχαίρι την όρεξη αλλά δεν με χαλάει κιόλας :-Ρ ευχαριστώ mitsokolo!!! τα καλύτερα έρχονται για όλους μας!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Και μια φίλη που είχα,ζολόφτ έπαιρνε για τις κρίσεις και είδε αποτέλεσμα.Καλή επάνοδο!

----------


## ton76

καλημερα, 

παλιο ποστ αλλα δυστυχως επικαιρο!! χθες βρε παιδια επαθα κρισαρα πανικου. νομιζα οτι ηρθε το τελος μου........ μεσα σε ολα και αυτο ?????? τι αλλο θεε μου ???? ειμαι οπως καταλαβαινετε αρκετα down σημερα . ουτε διατροφη με ενδιαφερει ουτε ο εαυτος μου ουτε τιποτα.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα,Τόνια μου!Πώς μας βρίσκει η σημερινή μέρα;Πέρασε η μπόρα;

----------


## ton76

natalaki,

κουκλα μου περασε περασε η κρισαρα !!!

προσπαθησα να βγω εξω απο το σπιτι, τακα τακα 10λεπτα και γυρισα με ταξι αλλα τουλαχιστον κατι εκανα!

λατρευω το περπατημα και τωρα ουτε εξω απο το σταδιο δεν μπορω να φτασω :(

----------


## marimari

Κριση πανικου πέρναγε δυστυχως μια φιλη μου χωρις να το ξερουμε εδω και καιρο.Πανω απο χρονο.Μεσολαβησα να την εισάγω σε νοσοκομείο να κατσει κανα 2ημερο να κανει εξετάσεις.Σφιγγόταν το στομαχι της, ετρεμαν τα ποδια της και δεν μπορουσε να αναπνεύσει...Κομπος το στομαχι της...Πρεπει να ειναι τραγικο παντως ετσι οπως μου τα περιέγραφε.Δεν ξεραμε τι να κανουμε.Ωσπου μεσα στο ψαξιμο μου για να την βοηθησω επεσα πανω σε μια γνωστη μου που πάθαινε κρίσεις παλιότερα και άνοιξε δρομο για εναν πολύ καλο ψυχίατρο στον Πειραιά.Απο τοτε ειναι σε αγωγη και ξανάρχισε τις καθημερινες της δραστηρίοτητες οπως παλια.Δεν το εχω ζησει και δεν ξερω αλλα οπως το εχω ακουσει πρεπει ναναι πολύ ζόρικο.Ολα ομως με θέληση και τους κατάλληλους γιατρους διορθώνονται...!!!!!!!!

----------


## ton76

πηρα κι εγω ειμαι σε αναμονη 3 εβδομαδων. πως περνανε ομως ντε???

----------


## marimari

Δυστυχως μονο ο ιδιωτης γιατρος μπορει να σε βοηθησει και οχι απο το ΙΚΑ.
Η πρωτη επισκεψη κραταει τουλαχισον μιση ωρα με 3 τεταρτα κατι που στο ικα δεν γινεται.
Πρεπει να μιλησεις να απαντησεις σε ερωτησεις απο τοτε που θυμασαι τον εαυτον σου.Οι γιατροι του ΙΚΑ ειναι μονο για συνταγογράφηση.Δυστυχώς.

----------


## ton76

> _Originally posted by marimari_
> Δυστυχως μονο ο ιδιωτης γιατρος μπορει να σε βοηθησει και οχι απο το ΙΚΑ.
> Η πρωτη επισκεψη κραταει τουλαχισον μιση ωρα με 3 τεταρτα κατι που στο ικα δεν γινεται.
> Πρεπει να μιλησεις να απαντησεις σε ερωτησεις απο τοτε που θυμασαι τον εαυτον σου.Οι γιατροι του ΙΚΑ ειναι μονο για συνταγογράφηση.Δυστυχώς.




και καταληγουμε στο οτι αν δεν υπαρχει "ψωμι"........:thumbdown:

----------


## marimari

.........

----------

